# 250lb Log Press for Reps



## fubaseball (Feb 17, 2013)

Little training video from yesterday. Log press has always been my weaker pressing event


KM Strongman 250 Log for reps - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 17, 2013)

Hella good man.. you're tossing up some great weight..thanks for the vid.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 17, 2013)

Real strong man!
Good work!


----------



## Johnny Ringo (Feb 17, 2013)

Great Job Bud.. Making it look easy.. You def breaking past old sticking points.:action-smiley-055:


----------



## powders101 (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 17, 2013)

BEAST MODE !!!

Hawk


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 17, 2013)

:muscles:


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks fellas! I really appreciate it


----------



## Jello (Feb 18, 2013)

What all have you been doing to try to bring that lift up?


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 18, 2013)

Heavy bench press and heavy dips. A lot of band work with straight bar too... 

I just got my new log so I will be doing a lot more direct work with bands and lockouts


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn, strongman training looks pretty fun. Almost as fun as my widowmakers


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 18, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Damn, strongman training looks pretty fun. Almost as fun as my widowmakers



I just ordered a yoke and have a guy making stones... Ever in Nashville area hit me up and we'll train


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 19, 2013)

At first, I thought the title said "250 lb *Leg* Press for Reps".  I thought, "Big f'n deal". LOL!!

Great job fuseball!  That was very impressive!


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 19, 2013)

xmen1234 said:


> At first, I thought the title said "250 lb *Leg* Press for Reps".  I thought, "Big f'n deal". LOL!!
> 
> Great job fuseball!  That was very impressive!



Haha that's understandable! 

Thanks bro!


----------

